# My doctor is too busy to help me understand...



## HavasuRox (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and referred to an endo. He ordered blood tests, RAI 131 and biopsied the larger nodules on my thyroid. He is so hyper that I can't slow him down enough to understand some of the diagnosis he offers, i.e., you probably have Graves Disease and are certainly hyperthyroid which is odd since you are obese...Can anyone offer some insight in to the numbers of this test?
TSH 0.02
T4 1.9 H
TPO-ab 24
Thyroglobulin antibodies {20
Thyroglobulin 52H
TSI {89 Baseline {140%

I am anxious, concerned and until the biopsy results come back and bit scared...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome! Can you please post the ranges of your labs? We can't really tell much without them.


----------



## HavasuRox (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry, I really am new to this diagnosis...
TSH 0.02 0.45-4.50
T4 1.9 0.8-1.7
TPO-Ab 24 {35
Thyro Antibodies {20 {41
thyroglobulin 57 {56
TSI {89 {140%


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HavasuRox said:


> I have been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and referred to an endo. He ordered blood tests, RAI 131 and biopsied the larger nodules on my thyroid. He is so hyper that I can't slow him down enough to understand some of the diagnosis he offers, i.e., you probably have Graves Disease and are certainly hyperthyroid which is odd since you are obese...Can anyone offer some insight in to the numbers of this test?
> TSH 0.02
> T4 1.9 H
> TPO-ab 24
> ...


It is not unusual to gain weight when hyperthyroid. Symptoms can and do cross over.

What were the results of your RAIU (radioactive uptake?)

Your doctor sounds very very knowledgable. It is rare to find a doc who can make the distinction between hyperthyroid only and/or Graves'. I am impressed.

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

Hope you don't have the Graves'.


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Havasurox, 10% of Graves patients gain weight with the disease. My endo says it is because the appetite is stimulated more than the metabolism. The fact that your TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobin) results are not zero means that you do have autoantibodies stimulating your thyroid which proves Graves though you fortunately have a fairly low number. People without Graves have zero for the TSI test. I too presented with similar numbers and my FT3 was much higher than my FT4 - depending on how open your doc is to suggestion you might ask for that test additionally next time. I got biopsies for nodules too - average chances of cancer for nodules are one in ten, odds are you will be okay. Don't let anyone rush you and do lots of research to make a fully informed decision about your treatment. Good luck!


----------



## HavasuRox (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for helping me...As I learn more about this disease and the other things going on I am happy that this forum is available and that each of you are so helpful and nice.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! You have been give some good advice here, I can't add anything. You'll find lots of support and info here.


----------

